# stop masturbation



## mikro323 (Sep 11, 2013)

this is my 7th day of no masturbating I dont want to masturbating ever again in my life im so serious about this. 
i used to be addicted to porn which i think is disgusting and horrible and makes me feel crap. also the over masturbation has killed my sex drive with my girlfriend and have effect my ability to get an erection i've tried to give up before but this time i'm 100% certain im going to do so come and take this journey with me


----------



## uselessgoodfornothing (Sep 10, 2013)

Its all perspective


----------



## ghost dog (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes stance on porn is all perception, but if you're making a commitment to better yourself then good for you.


----------



## IamSociallyAwkwardPenguin (Sep 7, 2012)

The day I will stop masturbating is the day i get a GF.


----------



## mikro323 (Sep 11, 2013)

*9 days !!*

today was really hard for me i keep wanting to do it but my will power won in the end


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

Masturbation is very natural


----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)

I don't think fully abolishing masturbation from your life is the best plan of action, however you know better than me for what's right for you.

I'd just give up porn and masturbate once a week personally.


----------



## mikro323 (Sep 11, 2013)

*day 11*

ok so i haven't watch any porn or masturbated. yes it's been a challenge however if it was easy it wouldn't be worth doing.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I stopped for 7 days and now I've been at it morning, noon and night.


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

I think more direct approaches would help SA more. Such as exposure and understanding your SA.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Well I never see how it's a bad thing, but if it can help you go for it!


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

The idea that stopping masturbation to cure SA or getting women is so stupid. I don't even know what to say about all these no fap threads.

Masturbation releases endorphin's, which promote relaxation which helps anxiety and depression.

Does that mean if you fap 24/7 you wont have these issues. No.

The testosterone you would lose from masturbating can be much easily gained by doing something like exercise, or other simple tasks which I'm not going to get into here.

If testosterone or clotazole is suck a HUGE issue for you, get a supplement.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

no


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> no


I find that your cat avatar can somehow stare into my soul... :afr:afr


----------



## alotofnotalk (Sep 17, 2013)

sounds easier than it actually is:yes


----------

